# Story: Hawkeye’s Long Vision



## Royzee617 (Nov 1, 2007)

Great article for a longer read....
Cover Story: Hawkeye’s Long Vision
Equipped with next-generation radar, the U.S. Navy’s E2-D Advanced Hawkeye will protect against over-the-horizon threats including cruise missiles
Ron Laurenzo

Like many in their 40s, the E-2 Hawkeye program has learned a lot over the years, becoming smarter and better at what it does while realizing that time has taken its toll. But unlike other 40-somethings, the U.S. Navy’s flying radar program is undergoing a midlife rejuvenation that will make the second half of its life even better.

Outside, the new E-2D Advanced Hawkeye airborne early warning and command and control aircraft will look the same as its predecessor. But inside, it will feature a revolutionary new radar system combined with powerful digital processing and communications capabilities that essentially knock down the door to 21st century warfare already cracked open by the current E-2C fleet.
Now read on:
Avionics Magazine :: Cover Story: Hawkeye’s Long Vision


----------

